# Accounts



## Bf109_g (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all.

James again.

I've logged in under another name, "bf109_g", and need to know if it is at all possible for my old account to be removed?

Thanks.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

it can be but there's little point we've thousands of member's that've registered and never even made a post.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

I banned it with the hope to remove, but alas, no luck... We're waiting for horse to address the situation and delete it...


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 13, 2006)

will take care of it
merged the two accounts into bf109_g


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Horse!

Thanks for that.

James.


----------

